# Prince Hall Video



## Blake Bowden (Feb 4, 2010)

[video=youtube;nK-GETpyGlY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nK-GETpyGlY[/video]​ .


----------



## TexMass (Feb 5, 2010)

Impressive!


----------



## Bigmel (Feb 8, 2010)

Very good Bro. Blake


----------



## rfsabree (Feb 23, 2010)

Great Work


----------



## Raven (Feb 23, 2010)

Excellent Post!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah it's cool!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Sep 22, 2010)

One thing is certain I live it daily. Each person that I come in contact with daily they leave not the same as they were, but different then they were before the inter action.

"Whose life have you touched today."


----------

